# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  گروه آزمایشی ریاضی یا تجربی؟ هدف : زبان تخصصی

## Goodbye forever

با سلام و عرض خسته نباشید خدمت همه دوستان عزیز

یه سوال خیلی مهم داشتم لطفا راهنماییم کنین :

رشته من ریاضی بود ...

- به نظرتون در کنکور 95 در گروه آزمایشی علوم ریاضی و فنی ثبت نام کنم یا رشته علوم تجربی ؟ با ریاضی ثبت نام کردم اما دیروز تجربی کردمش حالا بازم دو دلم نمیدونم کدومو بزنم ...

چون گروه آزمایشی زبان انگلیسی در عصر روز جمعه 25 تیر ماه برگزار میشه و از طرفی گروه آزمایشی تجربی هم صبح همون روز هستش ...
به نظرتون اگه از تجربی بدم واسم خسته کننده نمیشه ؟ 
از ریاضی فیزیک بدم چطور؟

- راستش اگه ریاضی بدم پنج شنبه صبح میفته و یک روز قبل از آزمون زبان تخصصی واسم آمادگی میشه بعدش عصر فرداش یعنی جمعه زبان تخصصی خواهم داشت این خوبه به نظرتون ؟ یا از تجربی بدم ... (به نظر خودم که تجربی بدم خسته کننده میشه ...)

ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنین .

----------


## roshana

مگه میشه آدم تو رشته بمونه؟؟
خب یا ریاضی هستید یا تجربی  :Yahoo (21): 
ولی من پارسال بعد تجربی از خستگی
بیهوش شدم زبان رو نرفتم آدم 
دیوونه میشه

----------


## artim

> با سلام و عرض خسته نباشید خدمت همه دوستان عزیز
> 
> یه سوال خیلی مهم داشتم لطفا راهنماییم کنین :
> 
> رشته من ریاضی بود ...
> 
> - به نظرتون در کنکور 95 در گروه آزمایشی علوم ریاضی و فنی ثبت نام کنم یا رشته علوم تجربی ؟ با ریاضی ثبت نام کردم اما دیروز تجربی کردمش حالا بازم دو دلم نمیدونم کدومو بزنم ...
> 
> چون گروه آزمایشی زبان انگلیسی در عصر روز جمعه 25 تیر ماه برگزار میشه و از طرفی گروه آزمایشی تجربی هم صبح همون روز هستش ...
> ...


این اصلا درست نیست
بنا به علاقه و کرایش باید باشه گروه ازمایشی شمادیپلم ریاضی داری و زیست نخوندی چطور میخوای کنکور تجربی بدی یا بالعکس؟؟
اگه هدف کنکور زبانه که اون بحثش جداست

----------


## Goodbye forever

> این اصلا درست نیست
> بنا به علاقه و کرایش باید باشه گروه ازمایشی شمادیپلم ریاضی داری و زیست نخوندی چطور میخوای کنکور تجربی بدی یا بالعکس؟؟
> اگه هدف کنکور زبانه که اون بحثش جداست


بله هدف فقط کنکور زبان تخصصی هستش بحث اون چیه ؟

از رشته ریاضی یا تجربی انتظار خاصی ندارم ... هدفم زبان تخصصی هستش چیکار کنم ؟

علوم ریاضی یا تجربی رو نمیخونم ، فقط عمومی هاشونو میخوام بخونم ...

----------


## Goodbye forever

> مگه میشه آدم تو رشته بمونه؟؟
> خب یا ریاضی هستید یا تجربی 
> ولی من پارسال بعد تجربی از خستگی
> بیهوش شدم زبان رو نرفتم آدم 
> دیوونه میشه


منم همونو میگم ، از اونجایی که هدفم زبان تخصصیه ، اگه از تجربی بدم واسم سخت نمیشه ؟

----------


## artim

> بله هدف فقط کنکور زبان تخصصی هستش بحث اون چیه ؟
> 
> از رشته ریاضی یا تجربی انتظار خاصی ندارم ... هدفم زبان تخصصی هستش چیکار کنم ؟
> 
> علوم ریاضی یا تجربی رو نمیخونم ، فقط عمومی هاشونو میخوام بخونم ...



فرقی نداره اگه اینطوره فقط زبان مهم هست رو اون سرمایه گذاری کن

----------


## roshana

> بله هدف فقط کنکور زبان تخصصی هستش بحث اون چیه ؟
> 
> از رشته ریاضی یا تجربی انتظار خاصی ندارم ... هدفم زبان تخصصی هستش چیکار کنم ؟
> 
> علوم ریاضی یا تجربی رو نمیخونم ، فقط عمومی هاشونو میخوام بخونم ...



خب اگه نمیخوای تجربی و ریاضی رو خوب بزنی و هدفت خیلی
جدی روی زبانه هیچ کدوم رو نرو فقط برو زبان !! 
ولی اگه به دلایلی مجبوری برو ریاضی چون با زبان یه روز نیست

----------

